# Abdominal cramps without diarrhea??



## YouAreSpecial (Jun 30, 2003)

I am a long time IBS sufferer, and I was just wondering if anyone else has abdominal cramps that feel like diarrhea cramps followed by a BM that is normal consistency? I have all sorts of pain all the time, but this is the most annoying to me. It feels like my intestines go into knots and spasms, like it would when you are going to have diarrhea. But I sit on the toilet and have a solid BM.Anyone with advice would be appreciated!Thanks


----------



## andielea (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi,I've experienced the same except the BM was more like constipation. I couldn't tell you the last time I had a normal bowel movement! I just recently started having alternating diarrhea and constipation in the same bowel movement. Talk about annoying!


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I know exactly what you mean! I have rolled my eyes on the way to the bathroom just *knowing* I have da big D. I'm sometimes surprised that I don't and unfortunately although the cramping does subside with the bm it always comes back until I am down to just straight D.Laurie


----------



## Pitzi (Mar 15, 2003)

I have experienced it too, awful pain before a normal movement







sometimes I get terrible cramps when I have C


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

yes, I think this is probably fairly common for IBSers, I think there is a whole category for people with no D or C but terrible pain. man, though I hate all the uncertainty! yesterday I was feeling realy good with a normal movement in the morning (and no pain). Fine until about 5 when BAM - cramps and D.


----------

